# Can rats eat this



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

Okay I have a short list of things that I'm curious if rats can have

Asparagus

Eggplant

Potato

Squash

Celery


Thank you


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Don't know about asparagus and eggplant

Raw sweet potato - Once again, fine after cooking
Butternut Squash - cooked
Celery is okay but it has absolutely no nutrients so I don't recommend giving it. 

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39486-Good-and-Bad-Food-for-Rats-amp-Ratty-Recipes


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Potato-no
Celery-yes

As far as the others I don't know.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

adding onto my post since I missed a thing on potatoes 

Green potato skin and eyes - I will not eat them and I will not eat green potato skin and eyes 
(I meaning the rat)


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Potatoes are fine as long as they are cooked. Mines get potatoe regularly in stuff


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Mine eat all thats on the list. Potatoes cooked of course. None of mine like celery however, cooked, raw whatever, they will pick it out and then make a pile of it.


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank yall so much


----------

